# Need help



## Shane.M (Apr 29, 2017)

Can anyone begin to tell me where to start to achieve something like this?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 29, 2017)

@Sprung


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2017)

@norman vandyke


----------



## Shane.M (Apr 29, 2017)

@rocky1 That piece of sinker cypress I did came out awesome. I'll post a picture here tomorrow. Full saturation very bright red orange coloration


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Cool! Glad to hear it.


----------

